# FujiFilm Super HQ 200?



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

I got a few rolls of this for an upcoming photoshoot... 
Has anyone used this film before?  
I've never used it... so I just wanted to make sure that there wasn't something really really wrong with it before I go wasting my client's time...

If you have any comments please post them!

Thanks!


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

Warning.... blatant bit of biassed personal opinion coming up:

It is my opinion that that is the worst film Fuji produce and a good contender for worst film I've ever used. I think it sucks arse. I'd buy Reala 100 instead. Even Superia 400 is much better for grain, colour, saturation and exposure.

It's only opinion, feel free to disregard it and totally prove me wrong.

Rob


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

This is not in any way conclusive evidence, but.... this is what I'm talking about:

http://uptowngallery.org/Murray/Pinhole/35RFPH/Fuji200SuperHQ/ChannelWalk.jpg
http://www.contrasts.net/galleries/002350.php?view=01
http://www.pbase.com/cotton/image/28182967

See the crap colour, grain and low saturation? That's what my pictures on my Nikon F3 looked like using that film. Sucky looking.

Rob


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2006)

Gee Rob....blame the film! It's probably just you. :mrgreen: 





I've not used the film personally, but there are indeed some beautiful films available from Fuji, and Reala 100 is among them. If the shoot is really important, you might want to consider a change. 

Good rule of thumb is never test a new film on an actual shoot!  Keep the film and try it for personal use before you use it with a client.


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Gee Rob....blame the film! It's probably just you. :mrgreen:



On a more serious note, it *is* me. There are such differences in style between photographers, and the tools suit the style (or not!). It's my honest opinion that this is not going to be a great film for many people though.

Rob


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> On a more serious note, it *is* me. There are such differences in style between photographers, and the tools suit the style (or not!). It's my honest opinion that this is not going to be a great film for many people though.
> 
> Rob


  Point taken. :hug::


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2006)

k, I'll get some different(better) film...
What would y'all recommend?

I want something with a lot of contrast... but not blanking out the white or dark...  I would also like it to have a soft flowing feel to it... not harsh.

Also, where can I order it from(fast)?

Thanks!
-Chris


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

You should be able to pick up Reala 100 from any photographic shop. Kodak Professional Porta 100NC is pretty flattering.

Rob


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> You should be able to pick up Reala 100 from any photographic shop. Kodak Professional Porta 100NC is pretty flattering.
> 
> Rob


yeah... I _should _except the photo shops here in town *SUCK *really.... all they had was the fuji crap.

should I just order from B&H or Adorama?


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

At least from those two it'll be fresher than your local store. I'd say go for it - shouldn't take more than a couple of days if it's in stock.

Rob


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2006)

how about this?

http://www.adorama.com/KKP160NC120T.htmlhttp://www.adorama.com/KKP160NC36U.html

I couldn't find the 100.....


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2006)

ugh... I was reading about it... it says it's "for use in controled lighting"

I'll be out in natural lighting... is that something that will _really a_ffect it?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2006)

I think I'll go for the 400 also.. some of each...

http://www.adorama.com/KKP160NC36PP.html

http://www.adorama.com/KKP400NC36PP.html

What do you think about those two?


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> how about this?
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/KKP160NC36U.html
> 
> I couldn't find the 100.....



Yeah, soz - should have said 160... rate it at 100 unless your camera does DX coding.

The 160 and 400 are good.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah, my camera does go to 160. :thumbup:

I am going to get 5 rolls of each, 160 and 400


----------



## duelinthedeep (Feb 22, 2006)

how bout velvia 100?
i've been wanting to buy some and try it out....
is the kodak portra film a slide film?


----------



## thebeginning (Feb 22, 2006)

velvia is not flattering for portraits (i'm assuming that's what you're doing chris). i believe portra is a slide film, as is reala.  Provia is good at color accuracy for portraits, but portra and reala are superior.  I'd say get them at freestyle, it's one of the best places for buying film.   I've bought from them many times, and am always pleased.


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> velvia is not flattering for portraits (i'm assuming that's what you're doing chris). i believe portra is a slide film, as is reala.  Provia is good at color accuracy for portraits, but portra and reala are superior.  I'd say get them at freestyle, it's one of the best places for buying film.   I've bought from them many times, and am always pleased.



FYI Reala and Porta are colour C41 negative film.


----------



## thebeginning (Feb 22, 2006)

don't they come in slide? i'm almost positive i saw them at the store as slide film. ah well...my mistake


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2006)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> don't they come in slide? i'm almost positive i saw them at the store as slide film. ah well...my mistake


I just saw them at Adorama, there are both slide and print of the Kodak Porta.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info Daniel, I just ordered some from Freestyle. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> don't they come in slide? i'm almost positive i saw them at the store as slide film. ah well...my mistake



Probably market difference, but in the UK, I've only seen it as C41.....


----------



## markc (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Probably market difference, but in the UK, I've only seen it as C41.....


Same here. Even Kodak's site only mentions print films.
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/prof...ra/portraIndex.jhtml?id=0.1.22.14.13.14&lc=en


----------



## jessiewonka (Jan 23, 2015)

Rob said:


> This is not in any way conclusive evidence, but.... this is what I'm talking about:
> 
> http://uptowngallery.org/Murray/Pinhole/35RFPH/Fuji200SuperHQ/ChannelWalk.jpg
> http://www.contrasts.net/galleries/002350.php?view=01
> ...



Thanks Mate!


----------



## Bebulamar (Jan 24, 2015)

It's OK I have used them before but don't like it much.


----------

